# Moaning puppy



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

My two month old puppy continues to moan. He moans when he is just laying and most importantly moans when he's pooping. He has been doing this since yesterday but is progressively getting more frequent. Not sure what it is, has anyone experienced something similar? His stool seems ok, not to hard not too soft. He has been drinking plenty of water and is still eating. Just dont know why he is constantly moaning.

Please help.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you contacted a vet? I am sorry, but this is not something that anyone can diagnose over the internet. The poor pup could have eaten something he shouldn't have and have a blockage--there is no way anyone can diagnose your dog for you over the internet. Call an emergency vet and ask them...don't ask total strangers.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Take your puppy to the vet. it may be worth an emergency visit tonight...i'm sure someone will give you more info regarding this. if you don't go tonight, take the puppy to the vet first thing in the morning.


----------



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

I am a first time puppy owner and didnt know if this was common. At first I wondered if it was him growling or moaning. But thanks for your feedback, i will take him to the vet first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

Any update on your puppy??


----------



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you for taking the time to worry about my dog. I took him to the vet on weds. I told the doc about the constant moaning and about him being lethargic. I mentioned that I had given him Panacur for some hookworms they told me he had. He suggested that Panacur could have burned his esophagus and therefore causing him some mild gastritis. Yet he still wanted to run some test. He took a stool sample and also a blood sample and within minutes he let me know that he tested negative for any parasites but that his blood count was low and now as anemia. He explained that this is very common in dogs after having parasites and he also prescribed vitamins to rebuild his immune system. The moaning as decreased since then but now it seems as if he swallowed a piece of the lining of his little bed (he chewed it up) and has it stuck in his throat because he is consistently gagging as if he has a hair ball. I have a follow up visit on Weds but if this continues or gets more serious, i will take him tomorrow.

Again, thanks for asking, have a great day.


----------



## Kiks (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Moaning puppy update!!*

Hey guys, i just wanted to give you an update on Bobbi, my puppy. I took him to the vet today and it turns out he has a case of kennel cough. He had been yacking for about 2 days but being a first time puppy owner i thought he had chewed on a toy and was just trying to get a hair ball out (silly me). It didnt go away all weekend and today I decided to take him. They gave him antibiotics and said I should return everyday for the next 3 days to give him aerosol.

There might also be a chance that it is a more serious virus, one that could potentially lead to neurological disorders. I am hoping this is not the case but only continuous check of his red and white blood cells will determine this.

Thanks for asking and keep my puppy in your prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## mom24/7 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Moaning puppy update!!*

Keep you and your puppy in my thoughts and prayers. Hope it's nothing more serious!


----------

